
Google's AI Masters Space Invaders (But It Still Stinks at Pac-Man) - jonbaer
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/535446/googles-ai-masters-space-invaders-but-it-still-stinks-at-pac-man/
======
tomtoise
I thought Pac Man had been 'solved'? As in, the Ghosts always follow explicit
paths. I'm curious to know that if they increased the 'learning' to more than
the last 4 frames, would the AI figure this out itself.

------
graghav
Last heard that Google's AI learnt to recognize Cats from YouTube videos, but
stinks at Pac-Man. The Irony.

